

Vegetable Oil and Homicide - kingkongrevenge
http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2008/09/vegetable-oil-and-homicide.html

======
boredguy8
...or, "When people confuse correlation with causation."

[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/17/fashion/15jolie.html?_r=3&...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/17/fashion/15jolie.html?_r=3&oref=login&oref=login&oref=slogin)

